# Me he matriculado en DAM (Desarrollo de aplicaciones multiplataforma)



## Ángel de Luz (3 Ago 2021)

Deseadme suerte. Estoy ilusionado. Espero que no sea otro fracaso y pueda dedicarme a ser programador.


----------



## Talabera (3 Ago 2021)

Hola te hago la pole

que tengas mucha suerte


----------



## Ángel de Luz (3 Ago 2021)

Talabera dijo:


> Hola te hago la pole
> 
> que tengas mucha suerte



Gracias bro y gracias por la pole xD


----------



## DERROICION_OCCIDENTAL (3 Ago 2021)

Otro remero con las retinas quemadas y sin chortis a pelo. Solo queda el suicido


----------



## EL BRAYAN (3 Ago 2021)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> Deseadme suerte. Estoy ilusionado. Espero que no sea otro fracaso y pueda dedicarme a ser programador.





Ángel de Luz dijo:


> Deseadme suerte. Estoy ilusionado. Espero que no sea otro fracaso y pueda dedicarme a ser programador.



No mientas ,te falta una M.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (3 Ago 2021)

EL BRAYAN dijo:


> No mientas ,te falta una M.
> Ver archivo adjunto 732300




Me has pillado xD


----------



## hueVOXpelu2 (3 Ago 2021)

Suerte, yo de segunda opción puse también eso, pero me cogieron en la primera que era Dirección de Cocina. Cuando acabe igual me vuelvo a meter a DAM.


----------



## Murdoch1488 (3 Ago 2021)

Animo, seguro que te va bien, conozco a varios 
que hicieron eso y *les va bien laboralmente *


----------



## Ángel de Luz (3 Ago 2021)

hueVOXpelu2 dijo:


> Suerte, yo de segunda opción puse también eso, pero me cogieron en la primera que era Dirección de Cocina. Cuando acabe igual me vuelvo a meter a DAM.



¿Y estás ilusionado? Yo empecé un curso del SEPE de Cocina pero no lo acabé. Mucha presión y cuando vi el percal lo dejé además que me entró ansiedad.



Murdoch1488 dijo:


> Animo, seguro que te va bien, conozco a varios
> que hicieron eso y *les va bien laboralmente *



Gracias. Esperemos que pueda tener una vida estable con ello.


----------



## Lounge Bar (3 Ago 2021)

Suerte.

¿No te cogieron en artes gráficas?


----------



## Lounge Bar (3 Ago 2021)

Por otra parte dicen que DAM y DAW son de los ciclos que más inserción laboral tienen. Parece una elección acertada.


----------



## brent (3 Ago 2021)

Yo lo hice y es una movida trabajar de eso, no solo te van a pedir lo que se da en DAM (Tienes que aprender Frameworks y desplegar en cloud) y se trabaja a nivel consultora (explotación) Sin embargo, es algo bonito de aprender y que vale mucho la pena. Aprender a programar es algo que te cambia la vida a positivo.
La gente que ha estudiado ingeniería me valora muy bien, al haber hecho DAM. Saben lo que es programar, les obligan en la carrera y ya tienes un tema del que hablar con todo tipo de ingenieros también, participar en proyectos, darles clases etc...
Ahora mismo estoy con React Native, te recomiendo que lo aprendas a la vez que DAM, sobre todo si buscas ingresos pasivos, que es lo que yo busco con la programación.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (3 Ago 2021)

Lounge Bar dijo:


> Suerte.
> 
> ¿No te cogieron en artes gráficas?



No eché en artes gráficas al final. No hay comparación con las salidas y el trabajo que se hace.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (3 Ago 2021)

Jajajajaja por?


----------



## Ángel de Luz (3 Ago 2021)

brent dijo:


> Yo lo hice y es una movida trabajar de eso, no solo te van a pedir lo que se da en DAM (Tienes que aprender Frameworks y desplegar en cloud) y se trabaja a nivel consultora (explotación) Sin embargo, es algo bonito de aprender y que vale mucho la pena. Aprender a programar es algo que te cambia la vida a positivo.
> La gente que ha estudiado ingeniería me valora muy bien, al haber hecho DAM. Saben lo que es programar, les obligan en la carrera y ya tienes un tema del que hablar con todo tipo de ingenieros también, participar en proyectos, darles clases etc...
> Ahora mismo estoy con React Native, te recomiendo que lo aprendas a la vez que DAM, sobre todo si buscas ingresos pasivos, que es lo que yo busco con la programación.



Mi idea es aprender C++ y C#. Para programar videojuegos. Pero no solo exclusivamente.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (3 Ago 2021)

De hecho ya estoy haciendo pequeños programitas con C++


----------



## hueVOXpelu2 (4 Ago 2021)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> ¿Y estás ilusionado? Yo empecé un curso del SEPE de Cocina pero no lo acabé. Mucha presión y cuando vi el percal lo dejé además que me entró ansiedad.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias. Esperemos que pueda tener una vida estable con ello.



Estoy ilusionado, espero que me vaya bien jajaja mucha suerte en DAM!


----------



## NuncaHeFollao (7 Sep 2021)

Yo también hice DAM, pregunta lo que quieras.


----------



## NuncaHeFollao (7 Sep 2021)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> ¿Y estás ilusionado? Yo empecé *un curso del SEPE de Cocina pero no lo acabé*. Mucha presión y cuando vi el percal lo dejé además que me entró ansiedad.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias. Esperemos que pueda tener una vida estable con ello.




Yo tengo ese de DAM al que te has apuntado y es ese el de cocina el que debí haber hecho, ¿cuanta duración tenía el cuso?, ¿incluía practicas de empresa?, ¿cuál era el precio?


----------



## Ángel de Luz (7 Sep 2021)

NuncaHeFollao dijo:


> Yo tengo ese de DAM al que te has apuntado y es ese el de cocina el que debí haber hecho, ¿cuanta duración tenía el cuso?, ¿incluía practicas de empresa?, ¿cuál era el precio?



El curso del SEPE es gratuito pagado por el Estado. Incluía prácticas. Creo recordar que unas 80 horas (muy pocas a mi parecer). El curso duraría unoa 500 o 600 horas. Metete en la página web del SEPE y ahí lo ves toda la info.

Qué tal DAM? Estás currando de ello?


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Sep 2021)

Hace tiempo habias creado un hilo sobre que al fin te habian dado la plaza de funcionario, porque no seguiste?


----------



## Ángel de Luz (7 Sep 2021)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Hace tiempo habias creado un hilo sobre que al fin te habian dado la plaza de funcionario, porque no seguiste?



Personal laboral del ayuntamiento de barrendero. Y justo cogí el Covid y no me dejaron trabajar.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Sep 2021)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> ¿Y estás ilusionado? Yo empecé un curso del SEPE de Cocina pero no lo acabé. Mucha presión y cuando vi el percal lo dejé además que me entró ansiedad.



Pues yo en lo que he currado programacion suele ser bastante agobiante, plazos, plazos, plazos por todos lados... Y tienes que acostumbrarte a trabajar para varios clientes al mismo tiempo. A que vean algo en una pelicula y digan que lo quieren asi, o que a mitad del proyecto quieran cambiarlo todo y pedirte algo que no tenga nada que ver. No es tan facil como la gente cree quizas por culpa de series de Netflix, aunque tambien es cierto que yo con el tiempo aprendi a no frustrarme.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Sep 2021)

Otra cosa que no me gusta en España, es que los clientes paco, normalmente boomers no valoran mucho la programacion, y el esfuerzo que ello conlleva. Tambien algun jefe que no sepa de tecnologia. Entonces realmente no valoran mucho tu trabajo, creen que una tarea dificil es algo asi como hacer click en un boton, entonces si llevas retraso o estas atascado se indignan y lo ven como algo intolerable. Ahora que trabajo para una empresa extranjera, donde mi jefe si sabe la dificultad de ciertas tareas, son mucho mas humanos y mas razonables.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (7 Sep 2021)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Pues yo en lo que he currado programacion suele ser bastante agobiante, plazos, plazos, plazos por todos lados... Y tienes que acostumbrarte a trabajar para varios clientes al mismo tiempo. A que vean algo en una pelicula y digan que lo quieren asi, o que a mitad del proyecto quieran cambiarlo todo y pedirte algo que no tenga nada que ver. No es tan facil como la gente cree quizas por culpa de series de Netflix, aunque tambien es cierto que yo con el tiempo aprendi a no frustrarme.



Pero estás sentado y es esfuerzo mental que se me da mejor. Y si soy lento o no me sale un trabajo pues nada. A otro proyecto o que me despidan. Pero con el trabajo físico es que no puedo....


----------



## mr nobody (7 Sep 2021)

te has quedado calboh ya?


----------



## Ángel de Luz (7 Sep 2021)

mr nobody dijo:


> te has quedado calboh ya?



Tengo pelazo, tronco


----------



## WasP (7 Sep 2021)

Yo también, empiezo dentro de poco. Suerte!!


----------



## Saco de papas (7 Sep 2021)

Teniente Dam!


----------



## Ángel de Luz (7 Sep 2021)

WasP dijo:


> Yo también, empiezo dentro de poco. Suerte!!



Ánimo!!!!


----------



## Ángel de Luz (7 Sep 2021)

NuncaHeFollao dijo:


> Pues esta bien para tus programitas. No, ni para las entrevistas.
> 
> Mi último chorri programa, un programa para almacenar datos y luego mostrarlos con la opción de usar filtros. Lo hice en el Geany, usando C++ y GTK para la interfaz gráfica. Me ha resultado útil para el alemán que estoy aprendiendo.



Tiene buena pinta tu programa.

Joder y no has conseguido ni una oportunidad con el superior? Dicen que es de lo que más salida hay.


----------



## Lounge Bar (7 Sep 2021)

Es mejor DAM o DAW o da igual?


----------



## NuncaHeFollao (7 Sep 2021)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> Tiene buena pinta tu programa.
> 
> Joder y no has conseguido ni una oportunidad con el superior? Dicen que es de lo que más salida hay.



Si para los que sean buenos y tengan veintipocos.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (7 Sep 2021)

Lounge Bar dijo:


> Es mejor DAM o DAW o da igual?



Depende en qué te quieras especializar.
Dam: aplicaciones de escritorio y móviles.

Daw: aplicaciones web.



NuncaHeFollao dijo:


> Si para los que san buenos y tengan veintipocos.



Joder qué mal rollo.


----------



## NuncaHeFollao (7 Sep 2021)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> El curso del SEPE es gratuito pagado por el Estado. Incluía prácticas. Creo recordar que unas 80 horas (muy pocas a mi parecer). El curso duraría unoa 500 o 600 horas. Metete en la página web del SEPE y ahí lo ves toda la info.
> 
> Qué tal DAM? Estás currando de ello?



Yo voy a hacerme el curso de cocina, me voy a montar mi propio negocio de comida rápida.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (7 Sep 2021)

NuncaHeFollao dijo:


> Yo voy a hacerme el curso de cocina, me voy a montar mi propio negocio de comida rápida.



Yo si no encuentro empleo me montaré mi negocio de software creando una aplicación de móvil. Seré millonario. XD (nunca se sabe)


----------



## NuncaHeFollao (7 Sep 2021)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> Depende en qué te quieras especializar.
> Dam: aplicaciones de escritorio y móviles.
> 
> Daw: aplicaciones web.
> ...



Y tan malo, para hacer las prácticas me vi morado para encontrar empresa, hasta para hacer prácticas hay que hacer entrevistas, a mi me toco una de no más de 25, de esas que tiene instragram enseñando morritos, pues va y me pregunta cosas chorras sobre aspiraciones en la vida y no se que de superaciones, una tía que había hecho una chorri carrera de relaciones públicas con cuerpazo de modelo y cara de actriz de hollywood hablándome de superaciones, me dieron ganas de mandarla a tomar por culo.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (7 Sep 2021)

NuncaHeFollao dijo:


> Y tan malo, para hacer las prácticas me vi morado para encontrar empresa, hasta para hacer prácticas hay que hacer entrevistas, a mi me toco una de no más de 25, de esas que tiene instragram enseñando morritos, pues va y me pregunta cosas chorras sobre aspiraciones en la vida y no se que de superaciones, una tía que había hecho una chorri carrera de relaciones públicas con cuerpazo de modelo y cara de actriz de hollywood hablándome de superaciones, me dieron ganas de mandarla a tomar por culo.



No echas curriculums? Yo tengo 36 y me niego a creer que no tenga oportunidades aquí en Madrid. A unas malas me meteré en proyectos de software libre para ganar experiencia.


----------



## WasP (7 Sep 2021)

NuncaHeFollao dijo:


> Si para los que san buenos y tengan veintipocos.



No es correcto, tengo un amigo con la treintena ya cumplida y empezó hace poco, y está currando tan ricamente después del superior.


----------



## mr nobody (7 Sep 2021)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> Tengo pelazo, tronco



Yo estuide teleco y llevo como 10 anhos en el sector. Hay muchas cosas pero un consejo que te daria es que te mires certificaciones, eso te abrira muchas puertas. Si tienes 3 o4 de AWS, GCP o Azure tienes mucho ganado. Luego un lenguaje de programacion para el front end, otro para el backend, SQL y networking. Con eso vas sobrado para un curro de 50-60k. 

Se dice rapido pero lleva anhos llegar ahi.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (7 Sep 2021)

mr nobody dijo:


> Yo estuide teleco y llevo como 10 anhos en el sector. Hay muchas cosas pero un consejo que te daria es que te mires certificaciones, eso te abrira muchas puertas. Si tienes 3 o4 de AWS, GCP o Azure tienes mucho ganado. Luego un lenguaje de programacion para el front end, otro para el backend, SQL y networking. Con eso vas sobrado para un curro de 50-60k.
> 
> Se dice rapido pero lleva anhos llegar ahi.



Me voy a especializar en backend, en C++. Pero ser realmente bueno en ese lenguaje y hacer todo lo que pueda. Subir proyectos a GitHub y buscar llamar la atención. Y en mis horas libres hacer videojuegos en Unity.


----------



## NuncaHeFollao (7 Sep 2021)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> Me voy a especializar en backend, en C++. Pero ser realmente bueno en ese lenguaje y hacer todo lo que pueda. Subir proyectos a GitHub y buscar llamar la atención. Y en mis horas libres hacer videojuegos en Unity.



Unity?, mejor Godot es gratis y no te pedirán licencias en el caso de que quieras monetizarlo.


----------



## JuanMacClane (28 Dic 2021)

NuncaHeFollao dijo:


> Unity?, mejor Godot es gratis y no te pedirán licencias en el caso de que quieras monetizarlo.



Pero Unity le sirve por si quiere buscar curro en algún sitio, y así aprende C# (aunque con el otro le das a un pseudo-Python)

@Ángel de Luz cuantas has suspendido?


----------



## Ángel de Luz (28 Dic 2021)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Pero Unity le sirve por si quiere buscar curro en algún sitio, y así aprende C# (aunque con el otro le das a un pseudo-Python)
> 
> @Ángel de Luz cuantas has suspendido?



3 de 6. Bueno una he aprobado la teoría me falta el examen práctico pero vamos me salió bien. Se pueden recuperar


----------



## Furymundo (28 Dic 2021)

TENGO SMR, DAW Y ASIR.
BIENVENIDO A LA MUERTE EN VIDA.


----------



## CaCO3 (28 Dic 2021)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> 3 de 6. Bueno una he aprobado la teoría me falta el examen práctico pero vamos me salió bien. Se pueden recuperar



3 de 6 es algo muy vago. ¿Has aprobado el módulo de Programación? Porque si has suspendido ese, mal vamos.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (28 Dic 2021)

hueVOXpelu2 dijo:


> Suerte, yo de segunda opción puse también eso, pero me cogieron en la primera que era Dirección de Cocina. Cuando acabe igual me vuelvo a meter a DAM.



Cómo vas minichef? Te gusta el FOL?


----------



## trellat (28 Dic 2021)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> ¿Y estás ilusionado? Yo empecé un curso del SEPE de Cocina pero no lo acabé. *Mucha presión *y cuando vi el percal lo dejé además que *me entró ansiedad.*



vas a flipar, maricona ...


----------



## trellat (28 Dic 2021)

Si de verdad quieres algo de salida hazte televirologo, divulgador 100tifiko ponzoñoso ... algo así. A poca labia que tengas y te lo montes bien ... hay que vender la matraca

lo digo en serio
ah, y 0 ansiedad


----------



## Ángel de Luz (28 Dic 2021)

Estoy en ello algo sé.



Furymundo dijo:


> TENGO SMR, DAW Y ASIR.
> BIENVENIDO A LA MUERTE EN VIDA.



XDD



CaCO3 dijo:


> 3 de 6 es algo muy vago. ¿Has aprobado el módulo de Programación? Porque si has suspendido ese, mal vamos.



No he aprobado programación pero pienso recuperarlo


----------



## Jorge de Burgos (28 Dic 2021)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> Estoy en ello algo sé.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Y los otros dos suspensos no serán bases de datos y sistemas informáticos?


----------



## Ángel de Luz (28 Dic 2021)

Jorge de Burgos dijo:


> ¿Y los otros dos suspensos no serán bases de datos y sistemas informáticos?



Jajajaja SÍ. Pero se puede recuperar


----------



## sisar_vidal (29 Dic 2021)

Furymundo dijo:


> TENGO SMR, DAW Y ASIR.
> BIENVENIDO A LA MUERTE EN VIDA.



Este hombre ha visto cosas que no creeríais.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (29 Dic 2021)

Depende donde caigas. Pero de junior he oído y leído que son unos 1300/1400€ mes


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (29 Dic 2021)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> 3 de 6. Bueno una he aprobado la teoría me falta el examen práctico pero vamos me salió bien. Se pueden recuperar



Ni tan mal. Yo estoy en primer curso de otro Grado Superior y he suspendido todas por hacer el perro.


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (29 Dic 2021)

Furymundo dijo:


> TENGO SMR, DAW Y ASIR.
> BIENVENIDO A LA MUERTE EN VIDA.



Bro tengo SMR ¿me puedes explicar que se estudia en las asignaturas de bases de datos en ASIR?


----------



## Furymundo (29 Dic 2021)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> Bro tengo SMR ¿me puedes explicar que se estudia en las asignaturas de bases de datos en ASIR?



apenas me acuerdo.
de todo un poco
me acuerdo del segundo año.
basicamente es SMR. enfocando en Bases de datos y sistemas operativos Linux. ( programacion y tal)

luego en la parte de seguridad configuracion de iptables. y demas escoria que es mejor no recordar.

La informatica es una mierda.


----------



## Furymundo (29 Dic 2021)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> Bro tengo SMR ¿me puedes explicar que se estudia en las asignaturas de bases de datos en ASIR?




En la asignatura de base de datos te enseñan los esquemas esos cuyo nombre no me acuerdo a diseñarlas teniendo en cuenta todos los tipos de relaciones,
y luego SQL a saco. y los programas que manejan las bases de datos 
los 2 años SQL a saco. 

Todo muy anticuado, pero si es Madrid seguro que te enseñan algo moderno.


----------



## Furymundo (29 Dic 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Este hombre ha visto cosas que no creeríais.



Incompetencia Funcionarial . 
Funcionario y su Entorno. 

Esas 2 asignaturas me las llevo aprendidas.


----------



## Libertyforall (29 Dic 2021)

Pues yo el pasado confinamiento me puse a aprender francés. Ya tenía inglés e italiano y quería meterme con el tercer idioma. Llegaba un punto en que empezaba a confundir las palabras sobre todo entre italiano y francés.

Francés lo estudiaba 5 o 6 días a la semana. El Italiano lo mantenía una vez a la semana y el inglés de vez en cuando.

Quizá si hubiera otro confinamiento (que no es descartable) me meta algo básico de programación. Claro que leyéndo lo qué contáis, se me quitan las ganas. Al parecer, a los picateclas los precarizan en España y los valoran algo más en el extranjero.


----------



## Furymundo (29 Dic 2021)

PROGRAMAR ES UNA CHORRADA.


----------



## Lounge Bar (29 Dic 2021)

¿Qué ciclos superiores merecen la pena?


----------



## WasP (29 Dic 2021)

Programación aprobado. Me ha quedado lenguajes de marcas porque me confié y el profesor nos la metió doblada, "el examen va a ser como este ejercicio, lo tengo claro" Pum!!! No tiene nada que ver con tablas de mierda, será cabrón... :v


----------



## el tio orquestas (29 Dic 2021)

Pues yo lo he aprobado todo. fol convalidada e inglés también. La nota más baja un 7 en bases de datos.


----------



## WasP (29 Dic 2021)

Por cierto estoy creando una página web basada en iframes pero todavía no hemos dado como hacer resize automático en cualquier navegador, lo último que hemos dado es CSS 3.0 y me da que esto requiere Javascript. La idea es que los iframe ajusten su tamaño al reconfigurar el tamaño de la ventana y que lo hagan en cualquier navegador. Si alguien tiene idea que mande md.


----------



## hueVOXpelu2 (31 Dic 2021)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Cómo vas minichef? Te gusta el FOL?



Pues está bastante bien, FOL a todos parece coñazo menos a mi. Los jueves y viernes es cuando tenemos cocina y el viernes hacemos servicio a gente de la calle. Iba a empezar en un bar a trabajar como ayudante de cocina este mes pero antes de las navidades me llamaron para decirme que aún no me han dado de alta en la SS para empezar porque les han cancelado todas las reservas y que probablemente hasta enero no empiece, está la gente enloquecida, en enero si vuelve a funcionar con normalidad el servicio de comida en el bar empezaré, solo buscan para fines de semana y me viene de puta madre.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (31 Dic 2021)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> 3 de 6. Bueno una he aprobado la teoría me falta el examen práctico pero vamos me salió bien. Se pueden recuperar



¿Estás aprendiendo algo que no sea buscar en Google o stack overflow?

De todos modos es una profesión con demanda en todas partes y útil para emigrar, estudiar una oposición sería jugársela a todo o nada. Tal vez el próximo curso deje de remar y me ponga a estudiar.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (1 Ene 2022)

en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> ¿Estás aprendiendo algo que no sea buscar en Google o stack overflow?
> 
> De todos modos es una profesión con demanda en todas partes y útil para emigrar, estudiar una oposición sería jugársela a todo o nada. Tal vez el próximo curso deje de remar y me ponga a estudiar.



Todo lo que se aprende en el grado superior se puede ver por internet. Pero la información está dispersa y sin guía. Yo lo hago por las prácticas.


----------



## el tio orquestas (1 Ene 2022)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> Todo lo que se aprende en el grado superior se puede ver por internet. Pero la información está dispersa y sin guía. Yo lo hago por las prácticas.



Tal cual, es por las prácticas.


----------



## terro6666 (2 Ene 2022)

NuncaHeFollao dijo:


> Si para los que sean buenos y tengan veintipocos.



Mentira, yo lo hice con 38 y llevo como 8 años sin parar de currar


----------



## Lounge Bar (2 Ene 2022)

Merece la pena entonces DAM o DAW?


----------



## Ángel de Luz (2 Ene 2022)

Lounge Bar dijo:


> Merece la pena entonces DAM o DAW?



A mi me merece la pena más DAM porque quiero hacer videojuegos.


----------



## Klapaucius (3 Ene 2022)

Lounge Bar dijo:


> Merece la pena entonces DAM o DAW?



De ambos vas a salir sin tener ni idea de nada. Lo mejor es que desarrolles un proyecto sencillo y propio que te motive y te empapes de cursos de udemy o similares.
Con ese primer proyecto busca trabajo y ve haciéndote tu portfolio con tus pequeños pinitos.


----------



## Pollepolle (3 Ene 2022)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> Deseadme suerte. Estoy ilusionado. Espero que no sea otro fracaso y pueda dedicarme a ser programador.



Yo estudie eso. Tiene salidas pero te tiene que gustar y si quieres aprender de verdad, tendras que plantearte hacer proyectos propios programando. 

Yo he pasado ratos muy buenos programando mis historias, solucionando errores, problemas, dandole al tarro y al final obteniendo resultados. No a todo el mundo le gusta algo asi.


----------



## JuanMacClane (4 Ene 2022)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> A mi me merece la pena más DAM porque quiero hacer videojuegos.



¿Estás listo para irte de Hispanistán?

Para hacer videojuegos no necesitas ni DAM ni otro título, simplemente saber programar y/o diseño , (depende del puesto que quieras enfocarte) y hacer muchos proyectos por tu cuenta. Apuntante YA a GameJams.


----------



## Elvensen (4 Ene 2022)

hueVOXpelu2 dijo:


> Suerte, yo de segunda opción puse también eso, pero me cogieron en la primera que era Dirección de Cocina. Cuando acabe igual me vuelvo a meter a DAM.



Y el trabajar para cuando tengas 40 años no?
Bien hecho, que reme su puta madre.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (4 Ene 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> ¿Estás listo para irte de Hispanistán?
> 
> Para hacer videojuegos no necesitas ni DAM ni otro título, simplemente saber programar y/o diseño , (depende del puesto que quieras enfocarte) y hacer muchos proyectos por tu cuenta. Apuntante YA a GameJams.



La idea es hacer juegos 2D por mi cuenta. Mientras tengo algún negocio que me dé dinero. No trabajar para alguien.


----------



## Desencantado (4 Ene 2022)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> Deseadme suerte. Estoy ilusionado. Espero que no sea otro fracaso y pueda dedicarme a ser programador.



Recuerde: Donde las DAM las toman.


----------



## porca miseria (4 Ene 2022)

¿Con 35 tacos? Mu bié


----------



## Ángel de Luz (4 Ene 2022)

porca miseria dijo:


> ¿Con 35 tacos? Mu bié



Hay que estudiar toda la vida mientras se trabaja o se tienen negocios.


----------



## BHAN83 (4 Ene 2022)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> Todo lo que se aprende en el grado superior se puede ver por internet. Pero la información está dispersa y sin guía. Yo lo hago por las prácticas.



todo lo que se aprende en la ingenieria tb.

de hecho los titulos es un obstaculo para quitarte tiempo que podrias usar en ponerte al dia con las ultimas novedades del sector.


----------



## JuanMacClane (4 Ene 2022)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> La idea es hacer juegos 2D por mi cuenta. Mientras tengo algún negocio que me dé dinero. No trabajar para alguien.



Pero entonces para eso no necesitas DAM ni otras leches , sino hacer algún curso de programador y empezar a darle caña a tutoriales de Unity / Godot / Game Maker (por decir los motores más fáciles y famosos)


----------



## Ángel de Luz (4 Ene 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Pero entonces para eso no necesitas DAM ni otras leches , sino hacer algún curso de programador y empezar a darle caña a tutoriales de Unity / Godot / Game Maker (por decir los motores más fáciles y famosos)



Muy cierto. Pero como no tengo ningún titulo salvo la ESO por tener algo más


----------



## hueVOXpelu2 (5 Ene 2022)

Elvensen dijo:


> Y el trabajar para cuando tengas 40 años no?
> Bien hecho, que reme su puta madre.



Con 40% de paro juvenil gracias a la magia del socialismo jodido está, no me cogen en ningún lado porque no soy mujer ni tampoco marrón.


----------



## JuanMacClane (5 Ene 2022)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> Muy cierto. Pero como no tengo ningún titulo salvo la ESO por tener algo más



Si claro, siempre un título te pone en ventaja sobre otros.

Por cierto, si te gusta, hace un par de años han salido másteres para FP (creo que solo la superior) , y hay uno que tiene buena pinta que es de realidad virtual, vidriojuegos y otras cosas. Te recomiendo le eches un ojo. Hay otros de ciberseguridad y big data , pero esos no son de lo que te interesa


----------



## Ángel de Luz (6 Ene 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Si claro, siempre un título te pone en ventaja sobre otros.
> 
> Por cierto, si te gusta, hace un par de años han salido másteres para FP (creo que solo la superior) , y hay uno que tiene buena pinta que es de realidad virtual, vidriojuegos y otras cosas. Te recomiendo le eches un ojo. Hay otros de ciberseguridad y big data , pero esos no son de lo que te interesa



Lo sabía. Gracias. Pero lo más seguro es que haga el Cfgs de Entornos 3D y juegos a distancia en Madrid.


----------



## Topollillo (27 Abr 2022)

Refloto el hilo casi un año después para saber como le ha ido a @Ángel de Luz.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (27 Abr 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Refloto el hilo casi un año después para saber como le ha ido a @Ángel de Luz.



Hey tio. Pues aquí estamos. Tuve unas entrevistas para trabajar de conserje. Asi que estoy esperando que me llamen. Mientras pues buscaré trabajo. 

Por mi cuenta dibujo o leo filosofía. Quizá estudie algo de eso. 

Y tú qué tal? Qué es de tu vida?


----------



## Topollillo (27 Abr 2022)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> Hey tio. Pues aquí estamos. Tuve unas entrevistas para trabajar de conserje. Asi que estoy esperando que me llamen. Mientras pues buscaré trabajo.
> 
> Por mi cuenta dibujo o leo filosofía. Quizá estudie algo de eso.
> 
> Y tú qué tal? Qué es de tu vida?




¿Pero tu proyecto de crear videojuegos?, estamos casi a mayo, ¿ya empezaras las practicas de DAM?

¿Yo?, en la mierda, con un trabajo de media jornada de auxiliar de seguridad, vamos un moñigo que no me da ni para gasolina, me he quitado del netflix que era el único capricho que tenía con eso te lo digo todo, ahora veo pelis de los steamming para pobres como pluto tv, RTVE play, plex TV o Rakuten TV, vamos streamming para tiesos. A parte hace 6 meses le dio un ictus a mi madre y la parte izquierda de su cuerpo esta muerto, a parte de demencia moderada y casi ya no me conoce. Mi padre murio hace un año de un infarto que le dio en plena calle, me pillo casi al lado de mi, vi como intentaban reanimarlo en vano.

Así que si, mi vida es una ,tal vez me quite de en medio.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (27 Abr 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> ¿Pero tu proyecto de crear videojuegos?, estamos casi a mayo, ¿ya empezaras las practicas de DAM?
> 
> ¿Yo?, en la mierda, con un trabajo de media jornada de auxiliar de seguridad, vamos un moñigo que no me ni para gasolina, me he quitado del netflix que era el único capricho que tenía con eso te lo digo todo, ahora veo pelis de los steamming para pobres como pluto tv, RTVE play, plex TV o Rakuten TV, vamos streamming para tiesos. A parte hace 6 meses le dio un ictus a mi madre y a parte izquieda de su cuerpo esta muerto, a parte de demencia moderada y casi ya no me conoce. Mi padre murio hace un año de un infarto que le dio en plena calle, me pillo casi al lado de mi, vi como intentaban reanimarlo en vano.
> 
> Así que si, mi vida es una ,tal vez me quite de en medio.




Joder tio lo siento mucho.

No haré prácticas porque me salí del curso. He ido empezando cursos sin terminar ninguno O_0

Ya me he dado cuenta que lo único que me mola es la filosofía y el arte. 

El proyecto de videojuego tendré que contratar a un programador y dedicarme yo al arte. También estoy pensando en hacer un cómic


----------



## Topollillo (27 Abr 2022)

A mi Everis me rechazaron hasta para hacer las prácticas, no me extraña tenía 30 tacos cuando hice la entrevista, casi todos los que estaban allí parecian de la generación z.


----------



## Vnsky77 (27 Abr 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Mentira, yo lo hice con 38 y llevo como 8 años sin parar de currar



Que hiciste exactamente?? Fué un cambio muy radical respecto de tu formación anterior?? Mil gracias.


----------



## Caduki (27 Abr 2022)

Joer, qué deprimente todo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (27 Abr 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> ¿Pero tu proyecto de crear videojuegos?, estamos casi a mayo, ¿ya empezaras las practicas de DAM?
> 
> ¿Yo?, en la mierda, con un trabajo de media jornada de auxiliar de seguridad, vamos un moñigo que no me da ni para gasolina, me he quitado del netflix que era el único capricho que tenía con eso te lo digo todo, ahora veo pelis de los steamming para pobres como pluto tv, RTVE play, plex TV o Rakuten TV, vamos streamming para tiesos. A parte hace 6 meses le dio un ictus a mi madre y la parte izquierda de su cuerpo esta muerto, a parte de demencia moderada y casi ya no me conoce. Mi padre murio hace un año de un infarto que le dio en plena calle, me pillo casi al lado de mi, vi como intentaban reanimarlo en vano.
> 
> Así que si, mi vida es una ,tal vez me quite de en medio.



Para pelis, instalate el kodi, con luar y tal, hay videos en youtube de como instalar, en pc va bien.


----------



## Argelino (27 Abr 2022)

es el Futuro, Suerte


----------



## terro6666 (27 Abr 2022)

Vnsky77 dijo:


> Que hiciste exactamente?? Fué un cambio muy radical respecto de tu formación anterior?? Mil gracias.



Hice DAM, y si, fue un cambió radical, aunque siempre fui aficionado me había dedicado a la construcción pero por un problema de espalda no pude seguir trabajando.


----------



## El gostoso (27 Abr 2022)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> Joder tio lo siento mucho.
> 
> No haré prácticas porque me salí del curso. He ido empezando cursos sin terminar ninguno O_0
> 
> ...



Vas a estar en paro ad eternum, gilipollas, vuelve a DAM y esfuerzate, puto holgazán


----------



## terro6666 (27 Abr 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Hice DAM, y si, fue un cambió radical, aunque siempre fui aficionado me había dedicado a la construcción pero por un problema de espalda no pude seguir trabajando.



Te voy a detallar más, por el tema de la edad sabía que tenía que llevar un ritmo superior a mis compañeros y así hice, después estudie como estaba el mercado y vi que en casi todos los sitios pedían dos años de experiencia, así que tras los 6 meses de prácticas , me regale por 500 euros al mes, al año, ya cambié de trabajo cobrando 24000 al año, y a el año más o menos ya cambié a otra empresa por 30000 a partir de ahí hasta hoy he pasado por varias empresas con sueldos sobre los 36000 al año ahora llevo 2 años currando desde casa, ni en mis sueños más húmedos me podía imaginar asi


----------



## Vnsky77 (27 Abr 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Te voy a detallar más, por el tema de la edad sabía que tenía que llevar un ritmo superior a mis compañeros y así hice, después estudie como estaba el mercado y vi que en casi todos los sitios pedían dos años de experiencia, así que tras los 6 meses de prácticas , me regale por 500 euros al mes, al año, ya cambié de trabajo cobrando 24000 al año, y a el año más o menos ya cambié a otra empresa por 30000 a partir de ahí hasta hoy he pasado por varias empresas con sueldos sobre los 36000 al año ahora llevo 2 años currando desde casa, ni en mis sueños más húmedos me podía imaginar asi



Enhorabuena!!!! Gran ejemplo de que reinventarse es posible y la edad no es impedimento


----------



## Ángel de Luz (27 Abr 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Vas a estar en paro ad eternum, gilipollas, vuelve a DAM y esfuerzate, puto holgazán



Filosofía y Arte es lo mio. Mientras trabajaré de conserje.

: )


----------



## El gostoso (27 Abr 2022)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> Filosofía y Arte es lo mio. Mientras trabajaré de conserje.
> 
> : )



Plan perfecto, sin fisuras


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (27 Abr 2022)

Yo he estado apuntado con pocas ganas a un ciclo a distancia y ha sido esperpéntico. Funcivagos que no corrigen las tareas antes de los exámenes, y en mi caso sin poder presentarme porque los funcivagos de mi sede están en huelga indefinida.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (27 Abr 2022)

en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> Yo he estado apuntado con pocas ganas a un ciclo a distancia y ha sido esperpéntico. Funcivagos que no corrigen las tareas antes de los exámenes, y en mi caso sin poder presentarme porque los funcivagos de mi sede están en huelga indefinida.



Siento tu experiencia. En efecto, los profesores, muchos, sudan de los alumnos. Hay otros que son muy profesionales (el 10%) pero los demás....

Calidad cutre en enseñanza


----------



## ansem_lionheart (27 Abr 2022)

brent dijo:


> Yo lo hice y es una movida trabajar de eso, no solo te van a pedir lo que se da en DAM (Tienes que aprender Frameworks y desplegar en cloud) y se trabaja a nivel consultora (explotación) Sin embargo, es algo bonito de aprender y que vale mucho la pena. Aprender a programar es algo que te cambia la vida a positivo.
> La gente que ha estudiado ingeniería me valora muy bien, al haber hecho DAM. Saben lo que es programar, les obligan en la carrera y ya tienes un tema del que hablar con todo tipo de ingenieros también, participar en proyectos, darles clases etc...
> Ahora mismo estoy con React Native, te recomiendo que lo aprendas a la vez que DAM, sobre todo si buscas ingresos pasivos, que es lo que yo busco con la programación.



Consultoras si picas en las ofertichachichupimierdas que ponen las hijas de puta de turno que han estudiado psicología y que trabajan en el departamento de rr.hh. de la deloitter de turno. Hay la vida de pyme pequeñas integradoras y buenas empresas.

Sobretodo y si queréis tener buenas jornadas y cobrando bien, no os metáis a Full-Stack, trabajas por cuatro y cobras por uno.


----------



## terro6666 (28 Abr 2022)

en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> Yo he estado apuntado con pocas ganas a un ciclo a distancia y ha sido esperpéntico. Funcivagos que no corrigen las tareas antes de los exámenes, y en mi caso sin poder presentarme porque los funcivagos de mi sede están en huelga indefinida.



Yo estudié en la privada y creo que fue una buena decisión, allí había hasta un alumno que ya tenía el ciclo sacado en la publica y el tío alucinaba, y comentaba lo mismo que tú, profesores de baja desde el día 1, les plantaban un PDF y buscate la vida etc.


----------



## Topollillo (29 Abr 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Yo estudié en la privada y creo que fue una buena decisión, allí había hasta un alumno que ya tenía el ciclo sacado en la publica y el tío alucinaba, y comentaba lo mismo que tú, profesores de baja desde el día 1, les plantaban un PDF y buscate la vida etc.



¿Me estas diciendo que te gastas una pasta y el profesorado es una mierda?, nombre del centro que interesa.


----------



## terro6666 (29 Abr 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> ¿Me estas diciendo que te gastas una pasta y el profesorado es una mierda?, nombre del centro que interesa.



No al contrario, la mejor inversión en mi vida, donde no iban los maestros es en el público donde estudio un compañero, de hecho este compañero ya tenía el ciclo aprobado y vino a repetir el 2 cursos, en el privado todos los trimestres nos hacían una encuesta sobre los maestros y si sacaban poca puntuación iban a la calle


----------



## Topollillo (29 Abr 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> No al contrario, la mejor inversión en mi vida, donde no iban los maestros es en el público donde estudio un compañero, de hecho este compañero ya tenía el ciclo aprobado y vino a repetir el 2 cursos, en el privado todos los trimestres nos hacían una encuesta sobre los maestros y si sacaban poca puntuación iban a la calle



¿Que centro era ese privado?


----------



## terro6666 (29 Abr 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> ¿Que centro era ese privado?



Centro Progresa en Valencia


----------



## Topollillo (29 Abr 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Centro Progresa en Valencia



El mio fue Ilerna Online. ¿Que te parece?


----------



## terro6666 (29 Abr 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> El mio fue Ilerna Online. ¿Que te parece?



No lo conozco, pero online hay que tener mucha disciplina


----------



## lapetus (29 Abr 2022)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> y pueda dedicarme a ser programador



Cobrarás poco y tu carrera se estancará/acabará a los treintaypocos.
Avisado estás.


----------



## Topollillo (29 Abr 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Centro Progresa en Valencia



¿Cuanto te costo por cierto?, a mi entre el curso, viajes/alojamiento para los examenes, materiales extra, pues casi 3.000€.


----------



## Topollillo (29 Abr 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> No lo conozco, pero online hay que tener mucha *disciplina*




disciplina?, fue un buscate la vida y no preguntes mucho. Eso si los examenes facilitos, eso explicaria muchas cosas después de haberlo terminado, no tengo ni puta idea de nada.


----------



## terro6666 (29 Abr 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> ¿Cuanto te costo por cierto?, a mi entre el curso, viajes/alojamiento para los examenes, materiales extra, pues casi 3.000€.



Yo creo recordar que pasaba un poco de los 4000 , pero no recuerdo si fueron los dos años o por curso. Sea como fuere fue una buena inversión, aunque el ciclo solo es el principio en este mundo nunca dejas de formarte si no estás vendido.


----------



## Topollillo (29 Abr 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Yo creo recordar que pasaba un poco de los 4000 , pero no recuerdo si fueron los dos años o por curso. Sea como fuere fue una buena inversión, aunque el ciclo solo es el principio en este mundo nunca dejas de formarte si no estás vendido.



Yo la cague bien. No solo eso sino después de más de 2 años de haberlo terminado aún no me ha llegado el título, como dije la cague bien. Osea a efectos prácticos no tengo título.


----------



## FatalFary (29 Abr 2022)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> Mi idea es aprender C++ y C#. Para programar videojuegos. Pero no solo exclusivamente.



Recuerdo que en uno de los videojuegos que jugaba de pequeño se podían comprar pistas con monedas del propio juego, y una de las pistas era literalmente "nunca te harás rico programando videojuegos". Fíjate si se me quedó grabado que lo recuerdo perfectamente 30 años después.

El juego era éste, por si a alguien le pica la curiosidad: Elf for DOS (1992) - MobyGames


----------



## Lounge Bar (29 Abr 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> disciplina?, fue un buscate la vida y no preguntes mucho. Eso si los examenes facilitos, eso explicaria muchas cosas después de haberlo terminado, no tengo ni puta idea de nada.



Que ciclo hiciste?


----------



## Topollillo (29 Abr 2022)

Lounge Bar dijo:


> Que ciclo hiciste?



Desarrollo de Aplicaciones Multiplataforma.


----------



## terro6666 (29 Abr 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Yo la cague bien. No solo eso sino después de más de 2 años de haberlo terminado aún no me ha llegado el título, como dije la cague bien. Osea a efectos prácticos no tengo título.



Yo tampoco lo tengo, tengo que ir a recogerlo pero no lo he hecho, tampoco me lo han pedido en ningún sitio.


----------



## littlelazysoul (29 Abr 2022)

Que recomendais para viejovende 40 años sin miedo a morir en el intento y con ganas de meterse en programacion e IT?. No voy bajo los efectos de las drogras. Gracias.


----------



## Topollillo (29 Abr 2022)

littlelazysoul dijo:


> Que recomendais para viejovende 40 años sin miedo a morir en el intento y con ganas de meterse en programacion e IT?. No voy bajo los efectos de las drogras. Gracias.




Más arriba dije que me rechazaron para hacer las prácticas en Everis, cuando fui allí todos parecian ser de la generación z, saca tus conclusiones. No tires el dinero en esto, no vale la pena.


----------



## littlelazysoul (29 Abr 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Más arriba dije que me rechazaron para hacer las prácticas en Everis, cuando fui allí todos parecian ser de la generación z, saca tus conclusiones. No tires el dinero en esto, no vale la pena.



Me lo gastare en putas y coca, muchas gracias por contestar, estaba pensando igual en algo mas freelance pero la esperanza es lo ultimo que se pierde.


----------



## Topollillo (29 Abr 2022)

littlelazysoul dijo:


> Me lo gastare en putas y coca, muchas gracias por contestar, estaba pensando igual en algo mas freelance pero la esperanza es lo ultimo que se pierde.



Si, tenía que haberme gastado los 3.000€ que me costo en putas, total no aprendi gran cosa, total tampoco me llego el título, ni me llegara.


----------



## littlelazysoul (29 Abr 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Si, tenía que haberme gastado los 3.000€ que me costo en putas, total no aprendi gran cosa, total tampoco me llego el título, ni me llegara.



Animo coño, no dicen que todo llega?


----------



## Lounge Bar (29 Abr 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Si, tenía que haberme gastado los 3.000€ que me costo en putas, total no aprendi gran cosa, total tampoco me llego el título, ni me llegara.



El título tarda 2-3 años en expedirlo. Es lo normal por desgracia. También en los públicos. Te tenían que haber dado una certificación académica con las notas que hace plenos efectos. Hiciste la FCT?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Abr 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Más arriba dije que me rechazaron para hacer las prácticas en Everis, cuando fui allí todos parecian ser de la generación z, saca tus conclusiones. No tires el dinero en esto, no vale la pena.



Pues te libraste de una buena. Yo salí echando leches de allí igual que centenares todos los años.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Abr 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Si, tenía que haberme gastado los 3.000€ que me costo en putas, total no aprendi gran cosa, total tampoco me llego el título, ni me llegara.



Pero como dicen arriba, en general solo te lo piden si te presentas a una oposición. En empresas no suelen pedirlo.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (29 Abr 2022)

Del infierno. Ahí vivo yo. XD

No en serio. De Madrid.

Las incripciones creo que eran por junio o así. Yo me metí por los videojuegos. Pero me sale más rentable dedicarme al arte y la programación dedicársela a otros ya sea contratando o colaboración. Ahora estoy con el concept art.

No se puede hacer de todo


----------



## Lounge Bar (29 Abr 2022)

Pues yo hasta me había planteado hacer algún ciclo por Ilerna. Menos mal. Que puto desastre.


----------



## Topollillo (29 Abr 2022)

Lounge Bar dijo:


> Pues yo hasta me había planteado hacer algún ciclo por Ilerna. Menos mal. Que puto desastre.



Puedes probar si quieres, tal vez tuve mala suerte yo que se, me meti porque era el único que me podía permitir, otros centros son el doble o el triple de caro, no encontre plaza para la pública a distancia y yo como soy terco como un burro, cuando algo se mete en la cabeza solo miro la zanahoria, pues decidi hacerlo.

Aquí tienes más opiniones sobre ese centro.

Valoraciones de centros de Formación Profesional On Line


----------



## Lounge Bar (29 Abr 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Puedes probar si quieres, tal vez tuve mala suerte yo que se, me meti porque era el único que me podía permitir, otros centros son el doble o el triple de caro, no encontre plaza para la pública a distancia y yo como soy terco como un burro, cuando algo se mete en la cabeza solo miro la zanahoria, pues decidi hacerlo.
> 
> Aquí tienes más opiniones sobre ese centro.
> 
> Valoraciones de centros de Formación Profesional On Line



Es que sigue sin entrarme en la cabeza que no te den un triste certificado con el título. Que poco profesionales joder. Cogen la pasta y luego no responden.


----------



## Lounge Bar (29 Abr 2022)

Que son 1500 pavos por curso más gastos.


----------



## Lounge Bar (29 Abr 2022)

También está linkia o ifp


----------



## Topollillo (29 Abr 2022)

Lounge Bar dijo:


> También está linkia o ifp



¿Pero en serio estas pensando en soltar una buena pasta en esto?, los probabiliades de que la inversión resulte beneficiosa son muy pocas.


----------



## Lounge Bar (29 Abr 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> ¿Pero en serio estas pensando en soltar una buena pasta en esto?, los probabiliades de que la inversión resulte beneficiosa son muy pocas.



Es que en mi caso entre la edad, que vivo lejos de las ciudades donde se imparte la FP pública a distancia y otras cosas también es lo único que me puedo permitir. Pero viendo experiencias como la tuya la verdad es que es para pensárselo.


----------



## Lounge Bar (29 Abr 2022)

Es que es o hacer una FP, una carrera tipo Magisterio también online o ponerme con una opo.


----------



## Topollillo (29 Abr 2022)

Lounge Bar dijo:


> Es que es o hacer una FP, una carrera tipo Magisterio también online o ponerme con una opo.



Pues puedes probar, son unos 2334€ + sumale desplazamiento a la capital de tu provincia para hacer los exámenes, si tienes coche pues mejor, sino y hay pocas comunicaciones de autobus, pues alojamiento en una pensión, mínimo 40-50€, son 2 días de exámenes, si te queda alguna a septiembre pues es en Madrid, pues más pasta, al final casi 3000€ o más. Porque eso es lo único positivo, es el más barato, te puedes examinar en tu capital de provincia y los exámenes son relativamente fáciles, que digo super fáciles, el primer año eran algo más díficil, luego el segundo año hicieron tipo test y es casi imposible suspender, lo negativo que no aprendes para ser profesional, te quedas con un nivel amateur, con una leve idea de a lo que te supuestamente te vas a dedicar. Si consigues un buen sitio para hacer las prácticas, tal vez tengas suerte, te quedes allí y aprendas de verdad, sino pues ............. para el baúl de los recuerdos.


----------



## Lounge Bar (30 Abr 2022)

Topollillo dijo:


> Pues puedes probar, son unos 2334€ + sumale desplazamiento a la capital de tu provincia para hacer los exámenes, si tienes coche pues mejor, sino y hay pocas comunicaciones de autobus, pues alojamiento en una pensión, mínimo 40-50€, son 2 días de exámenes, si te queda alguna a septiembre pues es en Madrid, pues más pasta, al final casi 3000€ o más. Porque eso es lo único positivo, es el más barato, te puedes examinar en tu capital de provincia y los exámenes son relativamente fáciles, que digo super fáciles, el primer año eran algo más díficil, luego el segundo año hicieron tipo test y es casi imposible suspender, lo negativo que no aprendes para ser profesional, te quedas con un nivel amateur, con una leve idea de a lo que te supuestamente te vas a dedicar. Si consigues un buen sitio para hacer las prácticas, tal vez tengas suerte, te quedes allí y aprendas de verdad, sino pues ............. para el baúl de los recuerdos.



Vamos que es comprar el título. Supongo que está pensado para gente mayor con un porrón de años trabajados pero que no tenía el título rollo auxiliar de enfermería o técnico de farmacia. O para opositar donde da igual donde te sacaste el título y no importa si aprendiste algo o no


----------



## Topollillo (30 Abr 2022)

Lounge Bar dijo:


> Vamos que es comprar el título. Supongo que está pensado para gente mayor con un porrón de años trabajados pero que no tenía el título rollo auxiliar de enfermería o técnico de farmacia. O para opositar donde da igual donde te sacaste el título y no importa si aprendiste algo o no



Había de todo, muchos tiesos de pasta, desesperados con notas bajas de bachillerato o solo con el acceso a grado superior y que no pueden optar a uno público o gastarse 5000 u 8000 en otro privado, otros que llevan trabajando en esto y necesitan el título. Si, es como comprar un título.

Si me hubiera presentado a los exámenes en un instituto público, afirmo y doy por hecho que suspendo, en programación y base de datos me darían por todos lados y no sabría ni por donde me darían las hostias.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (30 Abr 2022)

flutter si no es tu amigo, lo será.

animo, echale horas y a ver si tienes una idea genial que te forres vivo.
yo tengo un par pero aun no he podido meterle cañita.


----------



## Lounge Bar (30 Abr 2022)

Laboratorios?


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (30 Abr 2022)

Lounge Bar dijo:


> Es que en mi caso entre la edad, que vivo lejos de las ciudades donde se imparte la FP pública a distancia y otras cosas también es lo único que me puedo permitir. Pero viendo experiencias como la tuya la verdad es que es para pensárselo.



CIDEAD. Uno de los peores centros pero es gratis.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (30 Abr 2022)

Fracasé y lo dejé. Estiy ahora con cosas de arte y dibujos.



SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> flutter si no es tu amigo, lo será.
> 
> animo, echale horas y a ver si tienes una idea genial que te forres vivo.
> yo tengo un par pero aun no he podido meterle cañita.



Dejé el curso a la mitad. Buscando trabajo de conserje estoy


----------



## Lounge Bar (30 Abr 2022)

Ah vale. Creía que te referías a análisis clínicos.


----------



## terro6666 (30 Abr 2022)

Lounge Bar dijo:


> Es que en mi caso entre la edad, que vivo lejos de las ciudades donde se imparte la FP pública a distancia y otras cosas también es lo único que me puedo permitir. Pero viendo experiencias como la tuya la verdad es que es para pensárselo.



Puedes aprender más con udemy que con cualquier ciclo de programación, pero el título y la base hacen mucho, por lo menos el título en el CV.


----------



## azazel_iii (2 May 2022)

Aprovecho y pongo por aquí por si a algún burbujo le interesa.

*Si tenéis el título de DAM/DAW (o aún no) pero sabéis programar, aunque sea básico y tenéis ganas de currar en zona de Sevilla podéis contactarme por privado*:

- ¿Qué se pide? Saber algo de programación orientada a objetos, entender HTML, XPATH, CSS. Si tenéis experiencia en frameworks de automatización como Selenium/WebDriver mejor que mejor.
- Posición Junior
- Sueldo 15-18K€ + bonus por rendimiento pagable a final de año
- Horario: 9:00-18:00. En 3 meses que llevamos no hemos echado ni una hora extra.
- Flexibilidad horaria y posibilidad de algunos días en remoto según valía contrastada.
- Inglés: nivel medio (real por favor) leído y escrito. Pongo profe de inglés si es necesario.
- Posibilidad de guardias algún sábado por la mañana (a partir de X meses currando cuando se controle el trabajo) que se pagarían aparte. Aún no está confirmado pero está por venir.
- Pequeña oficina con buen ambiente de trabajo, cocina office y café/fruta gratis. Aunque la fruta nadie la quiere así que la he quitado . Hacemos día de la cerveza los viernes a medio día y vamos probando distintas marcas cada viernes.
- Necesito gente con ganas de trabajar, no busco ser una charcutera ni compro carne al peso que tirar a los dos días, quiero alguien con ganas de currar y quedarse con nosotros a largo plazo. Contrato temporal de 3 meses con 2 de prueba y luego indefinido. Todo en A.
- El trabajo es para mantener y crear _web scrapers_, que son robots captando datos de manera automática.
- Nuevos proyectos a medio plazo, dentro de lo que es automatización.

No hay que lidiar con departamentos de recursos humanos. Hay una prueba online que dura unas dos horas con preguntas técnicas y si pasáis el filtro la entrevista siguiente la hago yo mismo, que soy de perfil técnico.

Soy serio y cumplo lo que prometo.


----------



## El gostoso (2 May 2022)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Aprovecho y pongo por aquí por si a algún burbujo le interesa.
> 
> *Si tenéis el título de DAM/DAW (o aún no) pero sabéis programar, aunque sea básico y tenéis ganas de currar en zona de Sevilla podéis contactarme por privado*:
> 
> ...



Joder jajajajajjananannaanajjajajajaaajjajajajjajajjajaj

18k?

Les sale mejor paguitear.


----------



## azazel_iii (2 May 2022)

También hay que ver lo que te llega. Gente con el título y NO sabe programar. Pero nada de nada, que he hecho más de 100 pruebas y ni el 10% la pasa con aprobado, y eso que son problemas fáciles. 

Yo ofrezco un salario progresivo según valía y currar en producto, no en proyectos de consultora echando más horas que un reloj. Horario fijo, bonus que siempre se dan al 95% y seguramente en un par de años estás por 20-24K+ bonus, que en la zona de Sevilla no es la panacea pero te permite empezar tu carrera laboral. Igual queréis que a un chaval que no sabe hacer la O con un canuto se le ofrezca 30K en Sevilla. No sé en qué mundo viven algunos.


----------



## azazel_iii (2 May 2022)

Lo sé, gracias. En principio tengo gente de la que tirar pero digo igual lo suelto por bubuja por si alguien le interesa. Luego me acordé que esto es un foro de tarados donde la gente vivie alejada de la realidad y quieren nada más terminar sus estudios (aunque sea una FP) los 60K de rigor. En fin. Gracias de todos modos.


----------



## muchasdudas (3 May 2022)

Hola, os cuento mi caso. No se muy bien qué hacer.

Tengo un trabajo en el que cobro una miseria. Y 47 años.


Por eso de reinventarme (me parece que por mucho que digan con mi edad es imposible incorporarse al mercado con 0 experiencia) y cambiar de sector estoy pensando en matricularme en algún centro online de:
- DAM: tengo conocimientos previos y me gusta, por contra mi nivel de ingles es malo
- Electricidad y Electrónica o
- algo que me permita trabajar de autónomo ¿pero no se que estudios podrían ser?


¿qué crees que tiene mas salida teniendo en cuenta mi edad?
¿algún sector en el que la edad no sea tan decisiva?


Como decía no tengo nada nada claro que con 47-50 años me quieran en ninguna empresa. Pero necesito más dinero.

Muchas gracias a todos por la ayuda,


----------



## Lounge Bar (3 May 2022)

muchasdudas dijo:


> Hola, os cuento mi caso. No se muy bien qué hacer.
> 
> Tengo un trabajo en el que cobro una miseria. Y 47 años.
> 
> ...



Opositar.


----------



## Ds_84 (3 May 2022)

mae mia nene con lo grande que es internet y váis al curso del Inem o del FP derroídoC.


cogeros un curso de algo de IT que os mole. (internet, google, teclado...y tal)
empezáis a instalaros cualquier IDE.
aporreais el teclado y hacéis programillas y calculadoras pacodemierda
os hacéis un Github y metéis todo ahí, cuanta más cosas mejor, que se vea en las estadisticas lo que curráis.
pasáis de hacer calculadoras pacodemierda a meteros en algo, por ejemplo: Raspberry PI, Arduino,.
os metéis en stackoverflow y buscáis cuales son los lenguajes mejor pagados.
escogéis uno.
cuando sepáis os metéis en upwork.com y os dáis de alta.
os entraran proyectos - si les mola vuestro perfil - de empresas de todo el mundo.
no es raro que paguen 400-500eu al dia por hacer una web o un programa, dashboard, etc.

olvidaros del campanario de vuestro pueblo joder ya, internet es muy grande.
No necesitáis un papel del Sepe que diga que habéis fuido ido a calentar la silla a una academia derroída con olor a humedades y pollasdeviejo.

DominaC un lenguaje, generaC un repositorio, empapaos y le lanzáis proyectos a la carra a la zorra de recursos inhumanos, cosas que se vean y se puedan tocar, olvidaros de diplomas, salvo universidades TOP con clases presenciales.

My two cents.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (3 May 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> mae mia nene con lo grande que es internet y váis al curso del Inem o del FP derroídoC.
> 
> 
> cogeros un curso de algo de IT que es mole. (internet, google, teclado...y tal)
> ...



Tiene usteC toda la rasón. Equisde


----------



## Ds_84 (3 May 2022)

cuantos anyos llevamos en el foro con que si DAM o DAW...y que este anyo si....que este anyo me lo saco...que me matriculao....que man dao la beca....que ejque mi hermano se lo sacó y ahora trabaja en guol estrit...

derroicion everywhere :


----------



## muchasdudas (4 May 2022)

Lounge Bar dijo:


> Opositar.



Si, eso seria lo mejor pero no lo veo viable: mas que nada porque no se de donde puedo sacar el tiempo.

Muchas gracias,


----------



## muchasdudas (4 May 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> mae mia nene con lo grande que es internet y váis al curso del Inem o del FP derroídoC.
> 
> 
> cogeros un curso de algo de IT que os mole. (internet, google, teclado...y tal)
> ...




La formación también es importante, mas que nada porque te la piden en muchos sitios. Pero muchas gracias,


----------



## Ds_84 (4 May 2022)

muchasdudas dijo:


> La formación también es importante, mas que nada porque te la piden en muchos sitios. Pero muchas gracias,



Claro por supuesto.

Pero internet es muy grande, no tienes que quedarte con lo que ofrece el instituto de Villaconejos de Arriba, internet te permite hacer una FP en inglaterra a distancia o en Irlanda donde todas las fps y cursos tienen bolsa de trabajo.

No sé, hay veces que es tan obvio que me dá hasta vergüenza contestar en estos hilos.


----------



## DVD1975 (4 May 2022)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> Deseadme suerte. Estoy ilusionado. Espero que no sea otro fracaso y pueda dedicarme a ser programador.



Como otro fracaso ?.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (4 May 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Como otro fracaso ?.



Porque he probado muchas cosas y no paro quieto de curso en curso.


----------



## terro6666 (4 May 2022)

muchasdudas dijo:


> La formación también es importante, mas que nada porque te la piden en muchos sitios. Pero muchas gracias,



La verdad es que no te la piden en ninguno, a mi nunca me la han pedido.


----------

